# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Rendesia e besimit ne vetevete

## AJSBERG

Eshte e njohur shprehja sa te kesh vetebesim aq do te arrish. Duket qarte se besimi ne veteveteeshte nje nga kerkesat kryesore per sukses, lumturi dhe per te arritur qellimet. Ne te vertete vetebesimi eshte i dobishem ne cfaredo fushe te jetes. Ne jeten tone te perditshme ne shohim persona te cilet duken te pandalshem ne punet e tyre. Ndersa shembuj te degjuar kemi plot; aktore te pashoq, sportiste te medhenj, shkencetare madheshtore, studente me nivel, dhe njerez qe me fitimet e tyre materiale kane prekur kufijte e pabesueshmerise. Keta kane qene aristokracia e botes se biznesit; ford rockfeler etj.
Cfare i ka bere keta njerez kaq te zote? Thjesht vullneti dhe vetebesimi i tyre. Nje vullnet i forte, sidomos kur kombinohet me vetedijen e energjise e te forces personale, ben te mundur mrekullira. Ai mund te sheroje semundje e te ngreje njeriun ne kembe. Ai mundeson sukses te padiskutueshem ne cdo aktivitet. Ska asgje qe te mos i nenshtrohet njeriut me vullnet te forte e dhe vetebesim te palekundur. Madje edhe njerezit me te zakonshem e krijojne fatin e tyre shume me teper nga sa jane te vetedijshem per kete, ne baze te faktit se sa besim kane tek aftesite e tyre. Kjo nuk do te thote se te kesh vetebesim te madh je ne gjendje per te bere ate qe deshiron, planifikon apo parashikon. Por njeriu duhet  te kete shpresa dhe standarte per veten qe jane reale dhe te arsyeshme. Per arsye se mungesa e vetebesimit eshte nje nga shkaqet e deshtimit ne nje pune apo perpjekje. Kuptohet qe shkaqet jane te shumta duke filluar qe nga indiferenca e deri te tipi i njeriut, por ky eshte nje nga me te shpeshtit. Vetebesimi pershkon te gjitha aspektet e jetes se nje personi ne forma dhe sasi jo te njejte.
vazhdon...

----------


## Inteligjentja

Vetebesimi padyshim qe eshte i rendesishem por nuk jam shume daort me ate qe keni thene. Vetebesimi, ashtu si cdo cilesi tjeter, do karar dhe behet qesharak e zhgenjyes kur eshte pa vend.  Dyshimi mua me duket me i rendesishem se vetebesime sepse ne mendjet e mira vetebesimi behet arrogance dhe ne mendjet me te dobeta eshte fodullek.  Shume nga aktoret dhe personalitet e famshme ne fakt, kane gjithnje probleme me veten, dyshime dhe suksesi i tyre i "pammate" eshte me shume si pasoje e ketyre cilesive. Gjeja me e mire, mendoj une , eshte kur vetebesimi dhe aftesite (talentet) jane ne harmoni ne nje individ, sepse ne kete menyre nuk sipermerren aktivitet per te cilat mund te mos kemi aftesite e duhura.  :Lulja3:

----------


## AJSBERG

Arsyetimi yt eshte i sakte inteligjente. Por nuk mund te mohohet rendesia e vetebesimit ne jete. Ato personalitete vetedyshues do te kishin qene me te suksessshem nese do kishin nje vetebesim te arsyeshem.

----------


## AJSBERG

Pra mund te ndjesh nje vetebesim te forte ne studime, sport, ndersa ne te njejten kohe nuk ndihesh fare i sigurt ne fusha te tjera, psh paraqitja personale, marredheniet shoqerore etj. Sa e sa persona kane nevoje per nje kompliment apo ti shprehim nje mendim pozitiv qe ata te ndryshojne imazhin e tyre per veten. Ne fakt te gjitheve u pelqen kur dikush u nxjerr ne pah nje cilesi pozitive. Por disave u tronditet vetedija personale, u lekundet vetebesimi sapo u bejme nje kritike te vogel apo u tregojme nje te mete te tyre. Prej kesaj ata i harrojne te gjitha cilesite pozitive qe kane, dhe fillojne te ndjejne vetedyshim. Ky eshte gabimi i vogel por shume fatal i shumices se njerzve. Ne jemi te gjithe unik ne kete bote. Askush tjeter nuk eshte si ne dhe ne secili kemi aftesi te vecanta qe asnjeri tjeter ne bote nuk i ka te kombinuara si ne. Nuk na mbetet tjeter vec ti njohim dhe ti zhvillojme vazhdimisht.
     Per te shpjeguar me mire rendesine e vetebesimit do te doja te beja nje krahasim te vogel. Njeriun po e krahasoj me ujin dhe vetebesimin me temperaturen. Kur temperatura e ujit eshte nen zero, uji shnderrohet ne akull, njeriu eshte i vdekur. Kur njeriu ka vetebesim te rendomte, pra uji eshte ne gjendjen e tij te zakonshme, ai rrjedh poshte, te mbushe zbrazetirat e ti niveloje ato. Sipas ketij ligji vepron edhe njeriu me temperature te zakonshme. Me shume deshire ecen poshte si uji. Me shume deshire ben pune te lehta dhe te thjeshta. Keto pune ai i nderon dhe i beson, sepse ecja poshte eshte shume e lehte. Nuk beson me bindje ne asgje. Sepse po te besoje do te detyrohet te marre rrugen e mundimshme thike perpjete, qe natyrisht eshte nje rruge qe kerkon impenjim. Kur ngrihet temperatura e ujit mbi 100°C uji vlon dhe shnderrohet ne avull. Avulli nuk ka rrugen e ujit, poshte, por ka drejtim tjeter. Me lehtesi shkon thike perpjete. Por kur shtohet temperatura edhe me shume, uji i shnderruar ne avull ka fuqi te veje ne levizje edhe lokomotiven e trenit dhe te terheqe edhe shume vagona te rende. Kjo gjendje arrihet me besim te vertete. Me vetebesim dhe bindje celin qendrat e energjise. Keshtu krijohet ajo gjendje ku arrihen caqet me te larta te qellimeve ne jeten njerezore.

----------


## white_snake

Ajzberg e ke shpjeguar shume bukur punen e vetbesimit me ate shembullin e ujit, por mendoj se e ke konceptuar si te pelqen ty :buzeqeshje: ,  sepse uji pasi eshte shendrruar ne avull ne rradhe et pare ka ndrryshuar vetit e tije fizike, sic edhe e ke shpjeguar ky ndrryshim (pra kthimi ne avull) ka fuqi te levizi edhe lokomotivat...

Por me thuaj, pasi avulli e ka levizur lokomotiven e clirohet i ter ky avull teresisht nga valva e pistonit???
dhe nqs themi po.... avulli vazhdon te ngrihet deri sa *natyrisht* takon ne tepmeratura te ulta e kthehet serish ne uje, kur kthehet ne uje a eshte prap e njejta sasi uji sic ishte ne fillim???? A ka ujti te njetat veti origjinale sic ishte para avullimit????


Un ne kte rast do ti bashkangjitem mendimeve te inteligjentes.

Ty te jap urimet me te perzemerta per temen interesante

Me respekt
LZ

----------


## AJSBERG

Vete Kanadezi Mark Fisher tregon ne nje liber te tij se kur nje pronar fabrikash donte nje drejtor te zote per njeren nga fabrikat e tij ai zgjodhi me te aftin qe njihte dhe ishte gati ti jepte 5000 funta ne muaj. Por drejtori sa e takon hidhet e i thote me ze te ngritur se nuk do te pranonte vendin e punes pa 3000 funta ne muaj. Nderkohe qe pronari do te pranonte edhe 6000 funta po tia kerkonte me kembengulje. Mungesa e vetebesimit, mosnjohja e vlerave dhe aftesive personale e beri drejtorin qe te humbte per 2 minuta mbi 2000 funta ne cdo muaj. 
Harry Box ne librin e tij "arti i imponimit" thote: Kushti themelor per te kryer dicka ne jete eshte ai qe te jesh i bindur se je ne gjendje per ta kryer. 
Abraham Lincoln kur po i jepte nje keshille nje studenti i tha: Merrni librat Dhe studiojani permbajtjen. Mos harroni qe ta tresni ate se vetem keshtu mund ta pervetesoni. Mbi te gjitha te jeni te vendosur dhe te keni vetebesim te forte kur keni nje qellim apo sukses per te arritur.
Ne librat e psikologjise se suksesit thuhet se nese doni te krijoni nje njeri te suksesshem dhe te krijoni tek ai deshiren per suses, atehere bejini atij komplimente, lavderoje per punen e mire, krijoni tek ai vetebesimin e forte. 
Hipnotizatoret para se te fillojne me praktikimin e teknikave te hipnotizimit ushtrojne vetekontrollin per te zhvilluar ndjenjen e vetebesimit dhe te superioritetit ndaj rrethit te tyre. Vetem pasi kane arritur nje shkalle te tille vetebesimi, ata dalin me sukses ne induktimin e gjendjes hipnotike. Sepse i dobti nuk mbisundon dot mbi te fortin.
Ushtaraket thone se para se te shkaterrosh armikun ne beteje, me pare duhet shkaterruar vullneti i tyre per te luftuar dhe besimi ne aftesite e tyre per te fituar. Ushtria qe e ndjen veten me te forte eshte ne shumicen e rasteve triumfuese. Nje ushtri me vetebesim do te mundte edhe ushtrine me te shkolluar, me te pajisur, por qe nuk ka besim ne vetevete.
Kjo eshte arsyeja pse politikanet tane godasin, shajne, sfidojne vazhdimisht kundershtaret e tyre, sidomos para zgjedhjeve. Per te treguar se e ndjejne veten fitues, superiore moralisht.
Napoleoni u be i pathyeshem ne betejat e tij sepse ishte i bindur se mund te fitonte. Dhe fjalet e tij e pohojne me se miri: Kam aritur sukses sepse kam dashur. Ne fillimet e karrieres se tij ai  ishte oficer. Por veten e ndjente perandor. Dhe u be ashtu sic e ndjente veten. Ata qe e ndjenin veten oficere dhe ushtare ashtu mbeten perjetesisht.
Ne marredheniet e individit me individin, besimi ne forcat e veta vlen sa forca reale, e ndoshta me shume akoma. Cdo konflikt; moral, politik, diplomatik, pasional, eshte fituar tashme apo eshte humbur para ndeshjes, sipas besimit te individeve ne superioritetin e vet apo ne ate te tjetrit. Normalisht qe kur besojne te dy kundershtaret tek vetja vetem njeri do fitoje. Pra do fitoje ai qe beson me shume tek vetja dhe dyshon me shume ne fuqine e kundershtarit.

                                                                                                    GENTI     L::::

----------


## AJSBERG

L Z (white snake) me behet qejfi qe e more nga pikepamja kimike sepse edhe une studioj per biokimi. Por ky rast ishte thjesht nje krahasim. Nga kimia del pak gabim. Ne rregull por qellimi e justifikon mjetin. U shpjegua mire. Me pelqeu mendimi yt kritik. Por ndoshta nje mendim tjeter mund te ishte me i bukur.
Faleminderit per mirekuptimin.

----------


## white_snake

Aspekti kimik thjesht e perdora qe te krijoja apo te trasmetoja qellimin me sakte tek ti pasi shembulli i ujit ishte shembull i kuptueshem i formuar nga ti, edhe per mendimin tim ska menyre me et lehte te komunikuari se sa ti flasesh plaes sjeter ne gjuhen e tij/saj :buzeqeshje: 

Mos ma keqkupto mendimin, per mua vetbesimi eshte flori edh eme et vertete celsi i arritjes se cdo suksesi, por ne te njeten kohe duhet te jemi realiste qe te mos na tallin pastaj, inteligjentja e ka spjeguar shume bukur me citimin qe i kam ber ne vijim:

*Gjeja me e mire eshte kur vetebesimi dhe aftesite (talentet) jane ne harmoni ne nje individ*

E percmoj faktin qe je tejet pozitiv ndaj vetbesimit, por duhet mbajtur mend, populli iurte ka thene: "Gjella me kripe, e kripa me karar" :buzeqeshje: 

Te uroj gjithe te mirat

LZ

----------


## AJSBERG

E kam thene tashme ne fillim se njeriu qe ka vetebesim nuk eshte dikush qe e gjykon veten te afte per gjithcka, edhe per ate qe eshte ne kundershtim me prirjet e tij. Por eshte njeriu qe e mbeshtet besimin ne talentet e tij, ne aftesite e tij, ne energjite reale. Vetebesimi eshte nje rruge qe ben qe individet te kene pikepamje pozitive por te arsyeshme per veteveten dhe rrethanat e tyre. Edhe nese disa prej stsndarteve qe ia caktojne vetes nuk plotesohen, mbeten pozitive dhe e pranojne veteveten. Ne fund te fundit cdo aftesi fitohet, cdo dije arrihet ne kete bote. Per ate qe deshiron ti arrij. Qe vetebesimi te jete arme efikase ai duhet te jete i shoqeruar me virtytet e tjera. Kush beson tek vetja jo ne baze te te dhenave te sigurta nuk zoteron nje virtyt te vlefshem si mundesi pozitive ne raport me rezultatet ne aktivitetet e jetes. Perkundrazi ky eshte njeri qesharak dhe don Kishot.Por po kaq qesharak jane ata prinder qe femijeve te tyre per te mos i bere mendjemedhenj ia fshehin cilesite dhe vlerat. I godasin ne vetebesim me shprehjet e tyre ndrydhese. Sikur mendjemadhesia dhe vetebesimi te ishin e njejta gje. Nuk duhet ngaterruar vetebesimi me fodullekun, me arrogancen me mburrjen. Vetebesimi dhe krenaria personale jane jane vetedija e vlerave vetjake, mburrja nxjerr ne pah nje vlere qe nuk egziston. Nje lloj bllofi i personalitetit dhe forme e vecante e genjeshtres, me te cilen perpiqemi te mashtrojme opinionin e tjetrit dhe gjykimin e vetedijes tone. Vetebesimi na shtyn te permiresohemi, te zhvillojme aftesite tona, te shfrytezojme burimet tona intelektuale e morale. Mburrja na perkund me iluzionin e nje perfeksionimi qe qendron shume larg per ta pervetesuar, na fut ne plogeshti e na bind te rrime ne pritje, na perjashton nga rruga e veprimit e afirmimit. Duhet te mbeshtetemi tek faktet, arsyeja dhe tek gjerat e provuara. Vetebesimi dhe krenaria nuk kane bere asnje njeri mendjemadh apo mburravec. Por kane bere njerez qe kane bere dicka te dobishme ne kete bote. 
      Shume persona mendojne se vetebesimi dhe krenaria jane cilesi vetem per njerez te medhenj. Por ne te vertete per cdo synim qe marrim persiper na duhet vetebesimi per ta perballuar. Dhe nese kemi nje vetebesim shume te forte dhe te palekundur kjo nuk do te thote se kemi meritat e njerezve te medhenj apo jemi te medhenj. Kjo do te ishte cmenduri. Por po kaq cmenduri eshte xhesti qe te mos nxjerrim mesim nga eksperienca, nga brumi, nga sjellja e njerezve te jashtezakonshem. Duhet nxjerre mesim jo vetem nga keta, por edhe nga pervojat tona dhe te shokeve tane. Nuk ecet ne jete i hutuar si somnambul, pa ditur se cpo ben e cduhet te besh.
     Krimineli i regjur nuk mesoi kurre te mesoje.Ne menyre te perseritur gjykatat kerkuan ti mesojne atij se nese kryen serish krim ai do kthehet ne burg. Shumica e krimineleve kryejne serish te njejtin krim dhe perseri shkojne ne burg.
     Te cmendurit smund te mesojne. Dhe ky mund te jete kushdo edhe udheheqes. Te gjitha deshmite dhe gjykimi i shendoshe i treguan Hitlerit se shtypja pasohet nga shkaterrimi, nga revolucione te dhunshme. Por ai megjithese e lexoi historine kurre nuk mesoi prej saj. 
     Njeriu mund te kete vetebesim vetem kur eshte duke mesuar vazhdimisht gjera te reja. Eshte shume arrogant ai qe mendon se nuk ka asgje per te mesuar. Do te ndjeje thiken e realitetit thelle ne palce. Njeriu qe meson do te beje dhe do te ndertoje ate qe kurre nuk ka besuar, prandaj do te kete force dhe vetebesim me te nadh per sukseset e mevonshme. Do te dale fitimtar ne prove kunder realitetit, kunder te tjereve, kunder rrethanave te papershtatshme.

----------


## AJSBERG

Duket qarte pra epersia qe kane individet me vetebesim dhe vullnet ne fushat e ndryshme te jetes. Vetdyshimi eshte armiku kryesor i cdo iniciative. Sepse nuk mund tia dalesh ne dicka nese nuk e ndermerr me bindjen se do te dalesh i suksesshem. Kjo nuk do te thote se duhet mbivleresuar vetja deri ne nje entuziazem pa baze. Do te binim nga shiu ne bresher. Do te beheshim si femijet qe kur i pyesin qe cfare do te behen kur te rriten, pergjigjen: do te behem mbret, ose do te behem kinez. Duhet qe cdokush te marre pergjegjesine dhe te zhvilloje sa me teper virtytin e vetebesimit. Te mos merret persiper asgje qe eshte e veshtire per tu realizuar deri sa te fitohet ndjenja e fuqise. Cdo gje e realizuar, cdo rezultat i arritur, cdo qellim i plotesuar do te zhduke tek individet ate vetdyshim shkaterrues. Vetbesimi i fituar do te kete rendesi te madhe morale per te gjitha realizimet e mevonshme qe natyrisht do vine gjithnje duke u komplikuar dhe veshtiresuar. Cdokush duhet ta fitoje kete virtyt qe te mos jete thjesht nje deshirues dhe enderrimtar, por nje realizues i fuqishem. Sot te gjithe te vleresojne sipas suksesit qe arrin, sipas asaj qe arrin te realizosh. Nje shkrimtar qe i hedh volumet ne plehra, nje politikan qe i humb zgjedhjet, sigurisht nuk do te vleresohen edhe nese jane gjeni. Perkundrazi do te percmohen dhe meshirohen. Sigurisht nuk eshte e drejte, por ky eshte realiteti dhe duhet ta shfrytezojme ate dhe jo te ankohemi per nivelin e tij. Inteligjenca, kultura, ndjenja nuk vlejne asgje nese nuk na cojne drejt realizimit te nje qellimi praktik. Sepse sot vleresohet me shume nje bullon se teoria e relativitetit qe shpiku Ajnshtajni. Ligji i kerkes-ofertes te imponon te jesh praktik, i afte per te realizuar. Prandaj morali dhe vetebesimi ka nje rendesi te pallogaritshme ne fatin tone.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Shkurte ...sakte ...qarte.

Vetbesim, amorprop. Pa kto te 2-ja nuk je ne gjendje te cohesh me kembe e jo me te besh hapa perpara. Megjithse disa e quajne egocentrizem ne shkallen me te larte...eshte pikerisht kjo qe duhet ditet e sotme.

----------

